# Beethoven String Quartets: any recommendation?



## omega

I consider expanding my collection with a set of Bethoven's String Quartets. I've looked to several sets so far:

Alban Berg Quartet (Warner Classic)
Artemis Quartet (Erato)
Tokyo String Quartet (RCA)
Tokyo String Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)

Is there any performance you find especially good?

Thank you for your advice! :tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Emerson String Quartet and Quartetto Italiano are my favs and the best.


----------



## Chordalrock

I'd look for something that isn't very eccentric. For example, the Lindsays can be ridiculously slow in some of the slow movements so I'd avoid them.


----------



## KenOC

The cycles you listed are all good. My favorite is the Takacs, a bit expensive right now. The Tokyo RCA cycle is also wonderful and probably the best buy. See also:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R3T5Y25MLG0WZW/ref=cm_srch_res_rpsy_alt_2


----------



## Albert7

If you want to have a younger group of quartet players, I would recommend the Belcea String Quartet version for sure!









You can buy from here: http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-quartets-Belcea-Quartet/dp/B00H87YH16/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419802075&sr=1-1&keywords=belcea+quartet

Very lyrical cycle although more dramatic than I expected.


----------



## tovaris

I'm second to Takàcs quartet. I also like the Quarteto Italiano and the Végh quartet.
I don't like Alban Berg.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My favourites, for what that's worth, are the Quartetto Italiano and the Quatuor Talich, which very few people on TC seem to rate or even mention. They aren't as polished as the ABQ or the Emersons, but my experience has been that they're technically sound, utterly musical and most of all, they communicate their love and passion for the music. I find their set quite indispensible.

I have part-cycles by the ABQ, Takacs and Tokyo Quartets, all of which I like in their own way (and might complete if I didn't have so many versions of many of the Beethoven Quartets already - "Do you really need another?", asks Mrs. Vox when she greets the arrival of a new one). 

The Endellion quartet are fine up to and including Op 74 but I don't much care for their later quartets which I find have some strange and off-putting tempo decisions (and some odd and abrupt changes of tempo).

I care not at all for the Lindsays' accounts, and it pains me to say that as they were Quartet in residence at a University near here for some years.


----------



## GKC

Tokyo (RCA, not H.M.)
Quartetto Italiano (my favorite right now)
Alban Berg


----------



## Heliogabo

omega said:


> I consider expanding my collection with a set of Bethoven's String Quartets. I've looked to several sets so far:
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (Warner Classic)
> Artemis Quartet (Erato)
> Tokyo String Quartet (RCA)
> Tokyo String Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)
> 
> Is there any performance you find especially good?
> 
> Thank you for your advice! :tiphat:


The Bush quartet performance is legendary. But if you want a fresh sound recording I think Alban Berg quartet is a good option.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My favourites are the Alban Berg, the Takacs and Quartetto Italiano.
The Alban Berg performance of the Grosse Fuge is particularly good.


----------



## Albert7

Heliogabo said:


> The Bush quartet performance is legendary. But if you want a fresh sound recording I think Alban Berg quartet is a good option.


I have the Busch Late String Quartet set and it's exceptional... sound is a bit tough to deal with but the energy is so much over there.


----------



## Guest

For warmth, sheer beauty of tone, a deep understanding of the music, and plenty of technical finesse, the Quartetto Italiano is hard to beat.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> For warmth, sheer beauty of tone, a deep understanding of the music, and plenty of technical finesse, the Quartetto Italiano is hard to beat.


I agree with you there. The Emerson is more analytical which I like better sometimes.


----------



## csacks

Quartetto Italiano for me.
There is another well equilibrated version from the Amadeus Quartet. Well played, well recorded. It can be purchased from itunes.
Besides good music, the cover is a beautiful photo as well. The only annoying point is to listen Beethoven from a quartet named Amadeus.


----------



## Albert7

csacks said:


> Quartetto Italiano for me.
> There is another well equilibrated version from the Amadeus Quartet. Well played, well recorded. It can be purchased from itunes.
> Besides good music, the cover is a beautiful photo as well. The only annoying point is to listen Beethoven from a quartet named Amadeus.
> View attachment 59783


LOL on the Amadeus humor.


----------



## Heliogabo

albertfallickwang said:


> I have the Busch Late String Quartet set and it's exceptional... sound is a bit tough to deal with but the energy is so much over there.


Absolutely. I think Emi remastered version is good enough to hear, considering that is a 1930´s historical recording.


----------



## Albert7

Heliogabo said:


> Absolutely. I think Emi remastered version is good enough to hear, considering that is a 1930´s historical recording.


I agree. I have the Busch late quartets are they are marvelous. However, the Quartetto Italiano is just scary good with depth of sound that goes beyond the 1930's recording. Alas!

I really like DG engineering on the Emerson cycle. I have yet to experience the full of the Belcea version but look forward to getting it someday.


----------



## Heliogabo

albertfallickwang said:


> I agree. I have the Busch late quartets are they are marvelous. However, the Quartetto Italiano is just scary good with depth of sound that goes beyond the 1930's recording. Alas!
> 
> I really like DG engineering on the Emerson cycle. I have yet to experience the full of the Belcea version but look forward to getting it someday.


To me, Alban Berg is perfect


----------



## harryz

Talich, Italian, Bartok (the Quartet, not the Composer), Budapest, Hungarian SQ and Barylli are all wonderful. I heard Juilliard do many in the 80s at the Library of Congress, but find them a bit too overcharged now. Guarneri have moments- I rather like their Opus 59-- yet the full cycle is uneven to my ears.

That being said, I am coveting the Prazak SACD set

Harry Z


----------



## Bas

Tackaks is also remarkable.


----------



## Albert7

I really want to check out the Belcea Quartet version... Young peeps there so checking the energy on the flip side.


----------



## Vaneyes

I would say for anyone wanting LvB SQ ideas, check out the various TC threads that already exist on this topic.:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Emerson for me.


----------



## Albert7

nightscape said:


> Emerson for me.


Amen brother amen!


----------



## Triplets

albertfallickwang said:


> If you want to have a younger group of quartet players, I would recommend the Belcea String Quartet version for sure!
> 
> View attachment 59726
> 
> 
> You can buy from here: http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Complete-quartets-Belcea-Quartet/dp/B00H87YH16/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419802075&sr=1-1&keywords=belcea+quartet
> 
> Very lyrical cycle although more dramatic than I expected.


The Belcea has gotten some outstanding reviews, but I have heard a couple of their recordings and been underwhelmed. To much virtuosity and not enough Beethoven, imo


----------



## Guest

I love the Takacs Quartet cycle - it is incredible. It might be pricier, but it is one of the crown jewels in my collection. The energy and emotion in it are wonderful, and the sonics are great.


----------



## Albert7

DrMike said:


> I love the Takacs Quartet cycle - it is incredible. It might be pricier, but it is one of the crown jewels in my collection. The energy and emotion in it are wonderful, and the sonics are great.


ironically on iTunes I would have to buy the set in separate parts. they never consolidated all of their BSQ stuff together.


----------



## PeterF

I enjoy the Quartetto Italiano and the Tokyo. 

Have just purchased the first three Discs of a new SACD set by Quartetto Di Cremona on Audite.
They are excellent and may become my favorite Beethoven set once I have them all.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

I have more sets than I can keep track of--over a dozen--but I can barely come up with an opinion of which I like better. I like them all, but once in a while a particular piece from a particular recording by a particular performer really grabs my ear and becomes a personal favorite. It's hard to go wrong, especially since so many quality releases are so cheap. Hell, I just snagged the Medici complete for ten bucks online. The Alban Berg, Tokyo, Emerson, Amadeus all 20 or less. Sorry this isn't helpful in pointing anybody in any direction... except that it's hard to go wrong. Unless you have really particular tastes, I suppose.


----------



## omega

I've looked for Italiano String Quartet, which was sold at an exhuberant price 

But this was at a very fair price...








So I did not exactly follow your recommandations 
I'll tell you my opinion about it.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## SARDiver

I have the Tokyo RCA and I really like it.


----------



## Albert7

Also add in the Busch String Quartet version too on EMI/Warner.


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> I consider expanding my collection with a set of Bethoven's String Quartets. I've looked to several sets so far:
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (Warner Classic)
> Artemis Quartet (Erato)
> Tokyo String Quartet (RCA)
> Tokyo String Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)
> 
> Is there any performance you find especially good?
> 
> Thank you for your advice! :tiphat:


That RCA Tokyo set is as good as it gets. I also have the Emerson and Lindsays, the former, cold like Heifetz, the latter, annoying intonation problems.


----------



## Albert7

Here is the cover for the Belcea Quartet box....

Now black and white... that's stately.


----------



## Guest

PeterF said:


> Have just purchased the first three Discs of a new SACD set by Quartetto Di Cremona on Audite.
> They are excellent and may become my favorite Beethoven set once I have them all.


The fourth volume is now available. It maintains the same high level of performances and sound as in the first three.


----------



## hpowders

You know-the Tokyo RCA set of the complete quartets-there isn't a weak performance in the lot!


----------



## hpowders

SARDiver said:


> I have the Tokyo RCA and I really like it.


I don't blame you. One of the greatest musical compilations of anything ever recorded!


----------



## Itullian

I'm getting the Auryn set on Tacet. Excellent sound and performance.


----------



## hapiper

I just had the Tokyo Quartet come in today. Going to start through it tonight, got a long way to go <g>


----------



## KenOC

hapiper said:


> I just had the Tokyo Quartet come in today. Going to start through it tonight, got a long way to go <g>


Take it easy, enough there for years of listening.


----------



## Haydn man

I have the Alban Berg late quartet set and have enjoyed these 
Am going to try the Takacs set of middle quartets next.
I like doing this backwards


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Some friend of mine introduced me the performance of Arban Berg SQ., which is the best one. Surely they overwhelmed my favorite ones, those recordings by the La Sall Quartet on DG. But the late Beethoven I thought was difficult to listen to. Their performances of Morzart is too severe and I prefer those of the Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Takacs, Quartetto Italiano, Tokyo would be safe recommendation to those who want to have well-recorded modern renditions. Additionally to that I could not miss Vegh Quartet 1952 recordings, The Bush Quartet (on Dutton). And, if one would be adventurous enough to explore through very old archive recordings, those spellbound performances by Capet Quartet (on Opus Kura), Loewenguth Quartet and early Budapest Quartet are true gems.


----------



## PMarlowe

A reviewer at Amazon said the following (in connection with the Endellion set): "Based on the research of LvB scholar Jonathan Del Mar, they differ significantly from the established text." Is there anything so this? I assumed everyone was essentially using the same "text" for at least the modern Beethoven quartet recordings.


----------



## DTut

two words: Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Mandryka

PMarlowe said:


> A reviewer at Amazon said the following (in connection with the Endellion set): "Based on the research of LvB scholar Jonathan Del Mar, they differ significantly from the established text." *Is there anything so this?*


There is. You should hear the way the Endellions play op 135 for example.


----------



## shadowdancer

Arrived a bit late to this thread but I will drop my 2cents.
I would endorse the Vegh Quartet 52's recording recommendation and introduce the Alexander String Quartet:








I am a happy owner of the cycles from Q. Italiano and Takacs. Both are also great.
A few individual records from Tokyo and Q. Mosaiques as well. 
In my humble opinion, with all the artists mentioned in this post, it can't get better.


----------



## Bluecrab

I recently bought the Emerson box set. I'd picked up most of the quartets on single CDs from here and there over the years, and decided to consolidate them. It's a 7-CD set. I got it from Amazon for $25 (an absurdly cheap price to me), but I just checked the site, and the price has risen to $32-and-change. Still a good deal, I'd say. It's on Deutsche Grammophon, so the recording is excellent. If you like the Emerson Quartet, you'll definitely like this music.


----------



## Guest

omega said:


> I consider expanding my collection with a set of Bethoven's String Quartets. I've looked to several sets so far:
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (Warner Classic)
> Artemis Quartet (Erato)
> Tokyo String Quartet (RCA)
> Tokyo String Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)
> 
> Is there any performance you find especially good?
> Thank you for your advice! :tiphat:


Bonjour Omega. Without wishing to seem flippant, get them all, it can only be a good thing. If you can't afford to buy every possible compilation, maybe buy what you can and supplement via cheaper MP3 downloads and YouTube.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I'd recommend the Alban Berg Quartett set - excellent, explorative playing.


----------



## Brouken Air

The must have:
Quartetto Italiano
Talich Quartet

The nice to have:
Alban Berg Quartet
Takacs Quartet
Artemis Quartet
Vegh Quartet

For the Op. 130 &133 I warmly recommend the Petersen Quartet!

:tiphat:


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

I think in sum, you could find a contingent to recommend virtually every cycle by a well-known quartet!


----------



## KenOC

Just in case it hasn't been mentioned:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R3T5Y25MLG0WZW/ref=cm_srch_res_rpsy_alt_2


----------



## Albert7

Artemis cycle looks good on iTunes! May pick that one up soon.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

Albert7 said:


> Artemis cycle looks good on iTunes! May pick that one up soon.


I like the Artemis very much, both the rich sonics and powerful performances, My favorite version of the scherzo from Opus 74--fiery and whirling devilish. And the opus 18 has endearing gusto too. Maybe the late quartet slow movements don't plumb as deep as they could, despite trying. But worth checking out for sure!


----------



## jurianbai

the Borodin, Alban Berg, Julliard and Vermeer interpretation that I have. For the last one, I found not yet mentioned in this thread.










some recent alternatives:

the Brentano string quartet's :
















is the soundtrack for the movie "Late Quartet "


----------



## millionrainbows

I heard an excerpt of the Borodin Quartet, and I really, really liked it. I want it.

















I'm not sure which one...


----------



## Heliogabo

My first self made cycle was Borodin for the earlier quartets, Julliard for the midlle, and Alban Berg for the late quartets (my favorites). I recently felt that it would be nice to get a complete cycle, and my option was the Tokyo quartet (RCA). Which I find very enjoyable too.


----------



## Scififan

My favourite recording is the complete cycle performed by the *Vegh Quartet*. Of course the *Busch Quartet* is wonderful and everyone should have their interpretations.
I don't think that anyone has mentioned the great readings of the Late Quartets by *The Hollywood Quartet* in very good mono.


----------



## Guest

RCA Tokyo got my vote (and pennies).


----------



## Albert7

Belcea Quartet version looking good to add to my collection...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I love the Tokyo Quartet.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

My favorite is the Alban Berg quartet,that means their studio recordings and their "live "recordings on dvd.
I have several other complete sets but the Alban Berg is for me the ideal performer.
In fact their are not many bad recordings,its all a matter of taste.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Traverso said:


> My favorite is the Alban Berg quartet,that means their studio recordings and their "live "recordings on dvd.
> I have several other complete sets but the Alban Berg is for me the ideal performer.
> In fact their are not many bad recordings,its all a matter of taste.


I want to get them soon.


----------



## Heliogabo

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I love the Tokyo Quartet.:tiphat:


RCA or HM Cycle?


----------



## KenOC

Re the Tokyos: I have the complete RCA and partial HM. I suspect the HM is in a bit better sound, but last time I checked the RCA was an unbeatable value. I wouldn't buy the HM today but would spend that money elsewhere.

For DVD, I believe there is only the Alban Berg Quartett for a complete cycle. I'd rate them alongside the Tokyo in quality.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Heliogabo said:


> RCA or HM Cycle?


Sony RCA red seal.


----------



## Heliogabo

I have almost complete the Alban Berg cycle (studio), and the complete Tokyo RCA. I love both of them but I think this last is great sounding. I consider someday to get the Italiano and Emerson quartets, maybe.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Only problem with red seal boxes is no booklet.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> My favorite is the Alban Berg quartet,that means their studio recordings and their "live "recordings on dvd.
> I have several other complete sets but the Alban Berg is for me the ideal performer.
> In fact their are not many bad recordings,its all a matter of taste.


I second this, supreme in every way.


----------



## MusicInTheAir

I enjoy the mono Budapest Quartet recordings of Opus 18. Like so much on CDs these days, not sure if it's currently available. I also enjoy the Quartetto Italiano for the Early and Middle Quartets. For the late quartets, my favorite are the recordings by the Busch Quartet. They are available on EMI. However, if you can find the performances on one of the other labels who specialize in remastering recordings from the 30s, I'd recommend you go there for these Busch recordings.


----------



## starthrower

Yale Quartet for the late works. Italiano for the early quartets.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

How good is the Hungarian Quartet.


----------



## Merl

Of the sets I have (or have heard) my favourites are Quartetto Italiano and the Alexanders. I have quite a few sets and have got to say that there's not even an average one amongst the lot. The Beethoven quartets are blessed with many fine performances (Tokyo, Vegh, Julliard, Lindsays, Emerson). You wont go far wrong with any of these sets, tbh. It's Beethoven.


----------



## arnerich

I prefer the Guarneri quartet for most all of them. But I do like the emerson quartet recording of the serioso and quartet op 74 quite a bit.


----------



## Omicron9

Greetings.

I have several. My faves are:

- Melos on DG, especially the late quartets. Sadly OOP, but a used copy is probably findable on amazon.
- Quarteto Italiano. Robust, almost gritty and unafraid performances.
- Emerson on DG. My own personal favorite; recording quality is excellent and the cello is more forward in the mix than the other versions I've heard.

Regards,
-09


----------



## DTut

Omicron9 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I have several. My faves are:
> 
> - Melos on DG, especially the late quartets. Sadly OOP, but a used copy is probably findable on amazon.
> - Quarteto Italiano. Robust, almost gritty and unafraid performances.
> - Emerson on DG. My own personal favorite; recording quality is excellent and the cello is more forward in the mix than the other versions I've heard.
> 
> Regards,
> -09


I agree with Quatetto Italiano being mentioned. They have always been my favorite for Beethoven. I noticed they did an Alban Berg recording. Wonder if that's good? I'm not familiar with his music.


----------



## Der Titan

I have three complete cycles. The Guaneris, that's a more modern cycle. Than I have the Hungarian string quarett which I like alot. Then I have the Vegh cycle. The Vegh is also very fine. I bought it as the third cycle. I wouldn't say that I am disappointed by the Veghs, but it was praised in a German forum that loudly, that I expected an incredible revelation. That dindn't happen but the Veghs are a good cycle.

But I must say that I have my difficulties with the late quartetts of Beethoven. I like the Opus 18, the Opus 59 and Opus 74, but even with the Veghs I didn't get really access to the later ones.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

DTut said:


> I agree with Quatetto Italiano being mentioned. They have always been my favorite for Beethoven. I noticed they did an Alban Berg recording. Wonder if that's good? I'm not familiar with his music.


Their Berg I have not heard, but their Webern is certainly excellent. Their LP of the complete (as known at the time) works for string quartet, recorded in the late 60s, remains a gold standard for its warmth and lucidity.

As for Beethoven, I have always liked the QI, Alban Berg and Tokyo Quartets, but my personal favourite is the Quatuor Talich on Calliope - which seems to divide people, but I think they make great music.


----------



## fluteman

Some excellent choices mentioned here, but I'm surprised nobody has mentioned my all time favorite (still) - the Budapest String Quartet -- and not their final stereo set, but the mono one from the early 1950s, despite some intonation and ensemble iflaws. Shortly after this set was completed, first violinist Josef Roisman broke his arm, an injury from which he never fully recovered in my opinion. The BSQ recordings after that were inconsistent. Another great choice for the late quartets is the LaSalle on DG.


----------



## hpowders

Most accurate performances: Emerson String Quartet, but short on passion.

Best overall: Tokyo String Quartet-the old RCA version.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I can't claim intimate acquaintance with the Emerson Quartet's recordings, but I haven't really warmed to anything I've heard by them, their Webern perhaps being an exception. Though even there I prefer the QI and the newish Quatuor Diotima recordings, which seem to me to get much more under the skin of Webern's pieces to the hidden lyricism.


----------



## Wigmar

omega said:


> I consider expanding my collection with a set of Bethoven's String Quartets. I've looked to several sets so far:
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet (Warner Classic)
> Artemis Quartet (Erato)
> Tokyo String Quartet (RCA)
> Tokyo String Quartet (Harmonia Mundi)
> 
> Is there any performance you find especially good?
> 
> Thank you for your advice! :tiphat:


Quartetto Italiano, Philips 6747272 (10 lp).
Listen to e.g. op. 59:1, their interpretation is marvellously well placed according to the viennese style, and the sound is first rate.
My warmest recommendation for this set.
It has been in my collection for thirty years, being still my favourite


----------



## wormcycle

I do not know if there is overall best but among classics it would probably be Quartetto Italiano  and Emerson String quartet. 
If you need something unconventional with great sound and expression Cuarteto Casals Harmonia Mundi.
But if I had to own only one set it would be Leipziger Streichquartett. I absolutely admire absolute confidence and clarity of their interpretation, and the quality of recording by MD&G Records.
Fantastic instrument separation and timbre.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Vegh is the one I have, but all my friends have the Tokyo Red Seal. Enjoy them both.


----------



## Rogerx

Desert Island disc. Great playing and no brainer in case of musicality.


----------



## Wigmar

The complete set of Beethovens string quartets with Quartetto Italiano (Philips) 🎼 Splendid interpretations!


----------

